# tragbares Echolot



## maxxam (27. Oktober 2009)

guten abend,

ich suche ein tragbares echolot, da ich selber kein boot besitze dennoch nicht auf das unterwasserauge verzichten möchte, wende ich mich an euch.

habe schon ein paar modell gefunden, piranhamax von humminbird und was von garmin, jedoch müssen batteriepack und geber nicht inbegriffen. ich frage mich desweiteren ob die portablegeräte stromfresser sind?


gruss


----------



## Eismann (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: tragbares Echolot*

Hallo maxxam,

letztlich kannst Du aus jedem Gerät ein portables bauen. Du benötigst dafür eine 12V Akku, einen Koffer und eine portable Geberlösung, meist ein Saugnapf, den die Hersteller für ihre Geber im Angebot haben, und einige Kleinteile (sicher Kabelschuhe, ganz evtl. Kabel, Buchsen, Sicherung, etc.). Für den aufladbaren Akku wäre noch ein Ladegerät von Vorteil|supergri. Kostenpunkt für den Umbau: Ab ca. 50 Euro gehts los.

Darüber hinaus haben einige Hersteller auch portable Bausätze für ihre Geräte (z.B. Humminbird). Die sind aber meist teurer.

Hier im Forum gibt es bereits einige Threads, in denen selbstgebaute portable Lösungen vorgestellt wurden. Hierfür bitte die Suchfunktion benutzen.

Viel Spaß beim Stöbern,

Eismann


----------



## argon08 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: tragbares Echolot*

hallo
hatte vor einiger zeit das hier verkauft.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165756

könnte das gleiche nochmal als neuware anbieten, original verpackt und ungeöffnet für 99€.

ich bekomme jetzt bestimmt gemeckert weil ich das hier so reingeschrieben habe.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: tragbares Echolot*

Schau mal bei Echolotzentrum nach, der hat derzeit ein Komplettangebot im Programm.


----------



## maxxam (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: tragbares Echolot*

besten dank für die antworten, werde mir das mal ankucken. 

@argon08
was für erfahrungen hast du mit dem piranha?


----------



## argon08 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: tragbares Echolot*

es ist halt ein einsteiger gerät! mann kann die tiefe sehen, kanten, temperatur und es gibt einen fischalarm modus.sicherlich es gibt viel bessere geräte die aber auch viel mehr kosten. schau doch einfach mal nach was dieses set normal kostet !!
aber ich bin der meinung das man vom ufer aus nicht wirklich mehr braucht! aber die entscheidungskriterien must du normal festlegen! was möchtest du genau machen? was ist dir wichtig und auf was kannst du verzichten??wieviel möchtest du ausgeben?

ich hab eine 7ah gel batterie mit der habe ich ein ganzes wochenende durchgefischt also von stromfresser keine spur! klar wenn man sich eine batterie mit weniger ah holt, hält die batterie auch weniger!


----------



## Eismann (1. November 2009)

*AW: tragbares Echolot*

@Argon08: Ist die Tasche in Deinem Paket mit dabei?


----------



## argon08 (2. November 2009)

*AW: tragbares Echolot*

ja ist sie !
echolot, kabel, geber tasche und halter !
es ist genau das selbe wie unter kleinanzeigen nur halt neu und original verpackt.


----------

